

Show HN: A quick, unbloated way to listen to a song - Altaer
http://www.tunecrawl.com/

======
olog-hai
There needs to be a way to close the YouTube player, not just hide it. I keep
getting "video player is too small" errors after hiding the player so I can
scroll down and select another song.

Incidentally, if the songs you want are available on the iTunes Store,
<http://preview.fm/> is a lot cleaner and easier to deal with, at least if
30-90 second samples will suffice.

~~~
Altaer
Thank you for your comment! I am working on the "video player is too small"
error. I hope to have a fix shortly, as well as an ability to close instead of
just hiding.

Thanks for introducing me to preview.fm as well! I am working on incorporating
iTunes to the "Buy" portion of the music results soon, so hopefully that will
help out in case you prefer iTunes over Amazon.

------
anigbrowl
I was not expecting much form this other than 'yet another aggregator'...but
_damn_ , this thing is amazingly fast. I'm impressed!

------
whatshisface
Mind revealing to us how you made it so fast? Your site feels faster than even
YouTube search...

~~~
Altaer
I worked hard to reduce the bloat that comes with a lot of the websites. I
decided to leave all of the source within the home page, so feel free to dig
around :)

------
quahada
love it! I used to search each of these sites manually.

------
rikacomet
Hmm, can it be faster, if suppose you reduce the size of cover art below the
player? Plus, when I switched from spotify to youtube, it gave me a 'player is
too small' error. Also, you can't switch to a new link, until you hide the
player again.

~~~
Altaer
I have had reports that this occurs when a browser window isn't in the
maximized state. I am working on the solution at the moment. Fore the time
being, a workaround is to simply click the play button twice on the same song.
Thank you for the report :)

